# Early Resident Duck Opener



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

After listening to call in comments on Heitkamp's show this a.m., it sounds apparent that efforts to eliminate the "resident only" duck opener (and I'm guessing this will also bring into play the PLOT restriction for pheasants) are already starting. Sort of a preview of what can be expected in the form of legislation when the 2007 Legislature convenes. I think these "perks" for the residents ought to stay in place, especially when the early duck opener is NOT a given each year; and (regarding pheasant hunting) the PLOT restriction will become even more important for resident access should the state lose a large portion of our CRP in the upcoming years. Time to start putting a "bug" into the ears of our legislators, or ask questions of those running for office.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Here we go again. Both of those programs are very popular with residents. Only sportsmen involvement will hold them.

Last session we lost ground to the commercial wildlife sellers. Sportsmen did not engage. Lesson of history. At the annual convention the North Dakota Wildlife Federation passed this resolution:

Resolution Number 2005-6
Forum: The North Dakota Wildlife Federation
Subject: *Commercialization of North Dakota Wildlife*

The North Dakota Wildlife Federation

(01)	Recognizing that Commercialization of wildlife represents the single biggest threat to sport hunting in our state,

(02)	Noting with regret that commercialization and privatization of wildlife has already gained serious momentum,

(03)	Believing that it is time to put a stop to these trends now and work towards reversing any losses already incurred,

(04)	Aware that there will be backlash from those who wish to commercialize and privatize our fish and wildlife for their own personal gain,

(05)	Affirms that North Dakota's fish and wildlife resources must be kept as publicly held resources, managed by the State of North Dakota for the long-term benefit and enjoyment of it's citizens, and

(06)	Resolves to advocate strongly for the preservation of this rite and fight against any diminishment thereof.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

We all love the USA, blah blah blah. But, if you haven't noticed, money always wins in this country. Money always wins. Always. Sorry to say, but that's what capitalism is all about. Look at the concentration of wealth in this country. Look at Walmart. Look at Exxon-Mobile. Look at the races for the US Senate and the US House in NoDak. Conrad and Pomeroy have millions stashed away. Their challengers have squat (I generally vote democratic, by the way). There are 30,000 registered lobbyists in D.C., there are 535 congressmen. Guess who they really represent: money. They don't represent us. Money always wins. Always. Kinda sucks. No -- sucks bigtime.

P.S. In NoDak a little money goes a long, long ways. We've all noticed that the last few years.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Not quite. The last time that Bismarck sportsmen hosted a canidates forum on hunting issues there were more candiates than sportsmen. :eyeroll: That isn't the case everywhere, but is way too common. State legislators respond to organized heat from their districts. Some legislators last session never got one single contact from a sportsman. When the scorecard letter grades are reviewed it's very apparent. And we wonder why issues go down the tube.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Last session we lost ground to the commercial wildlife sellers


Dick where did you lose any ground? Commercial wildlife sellers? no wonder you have lost respect in Bismarck and that's all you've lost


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

G/O, let us call a spade a spade. You sell wildlife, just like the market hunters of yesteryear. Until you and all of the hack outfitters can prove otherwise, you will always be the group that is just that, the market hunters of the new millenia selling wildlife owned by all to the highest bidder. And for that reason, you will never have any credibility, because the facts are that simple :withstupid: .


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Well if old Bman hasn't come out of the woodwork again. For your information which I would think you should know if anyone. Its against the law to sell wildlife. So why don't you and the rest of your crowd either put up or shut up. If were stealing like you say then have us prosecuted. But as always thats your only defense is to make false accusations. And you wonder why you guys have no respect.

The only people I know that are selling wildlife is the NDGF they auction of a bighorn sheep license every year to the man with the most bucks. Same difference Bman why don't you get on there case?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Bioman,

Dude - nice to see you posting up.

However, sorry, I think you are wrong. G/O lacks credibility because the way he presents his weird perspective in these forums - not because he sells wildlife to the highest bidder. Someone who sells wildlife could have credibility if they simply say, "I'm $&#$%^ - I sell the state's wildlife to anyone and everyone who has a dollar. I really care nothing of the state's resources, its people, its traditions, its future. I care only about $$$. I'm a complete #@$%^."

See how that's a little different in terms of credibilty?
Hope you have a good season dude.

M.
(ah, just lock the thread now.......)


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

:withstupid: Because the NDGF is allowed by law to sell the wildlife :withstupid: . Unlike you and your brethen, whom are getting prosecuted at will. Should we detail the list of your guiding association buddies that have been arrested in the past year. Like ol' Groucho Marx stated so eloquently "He may look like an idiot and talk like an idiot but don't let that fool you. He really is an idiot." So keep selling the wildlife err access :withstupid: .


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

That's right Bman and the NDGF are the only ones selling wildlife that I know of. So once can't you guys come up with something concrete? Please Bman if you are going to accuse me of something please be able to back yourself up. Just once would be nice!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thank you Bioman.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

G/O, if you are so proud of your profession and what you do, don't be such a BIG coward, announce your name. Heck as much as you post, you could indirectly solicit business.

I will simply make an analogy for anyone following this thread or have followed any of the bunk this market hunter spews, if you and your clan of market hunters are only directly charging somebody to access your property, then the same is true of a prostitute. After all, she is only charging an access fee, and not selling the sex :lol: :lol: :lol: ...


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

OUCH! Truth Hurts!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

G/O is no longer with us.He sent me a PM this morning saying he didn't like the way this site was run and was done with it.Maybe things will quiet down now.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

didn't hear the program, but am curious as to what the resident "beefs" are with a resident only duck season???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It's one less week the market hunters can make money.....isn't money what it always comes down to?


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Good riddance noble COWARD :bartime:!


----------

